# nokia N82 camera - Raw camera capture



## dreison27 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm satisfied with my n82 and just use it for fun but want to get the raw photo it captures and not the jpeg image it process.

Is there any software to install on n82 to capture the raw format of the picture it takes?:hm:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi dreison, welcome to the forum!

I think you might need a Nokia forum for that.


----------

